# Academic Transcript v/s Marksheet. Mumbai University. Urgent Help.



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Hello folks,
I would be taking the PTE examination soon and also applying for the assessment. A friend of mine is also applying for the for assessment, his agent suggested to get the academic transcript of his degree.

I have done my Bachelors of Commerce (Banking and Insurance). The Indian(and maybe Pakistani) applicants would be aware that the mark sheets for the 1st two years are issued by the university affiliated college and only the final semester mark sheet is issued directly by the university. 

What do you guys suggest I do? Get the academic transcripts from Mumbai University(this will take a good amount of running around), will the university give transcripts for all the six semesters or just final two? Will i have to approach my college (its quite nearby) for academic transcripts of four semesters (2 years)? I am thinking it would be a good idea to get the duplicate copy of my marksheets from college in any case, as the ones which they gave before were in black and white. Or will notary be enough?

I hope members from India, Mumbai in particular, who have applied for their assessment would shed some light on how they went about it. 

P.S: I have also done MBA from UK, i have the academic transcripts for that. There is hardly any difference between transcripts and mark sheets.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Bump


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

You can submit first two years marksheet from college and final year from University. Attested copies of all these are required.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Hey, thanks for the advice. Will the university attest the college mark sheets too? or should i get the attestation from college for their mark sheets and university for their mark sheets?


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

I too have completed my B.COM From Mumbai. I got my transcripts issued by the college (took about a week) and then got it attested by the Mumbai university Students Welfare office located besides Sydenham College Churchgate (this too got done within a week).


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

dip28 said:


> I too have completed my B.COM From Mumbai. I got my transcripts issued by the college (took about a week) and then got it attested by the Mumbai university Students Welfare office located besides Sydenham College Churchgate (this too got done within a week).


Thanks for the info. I went to the university(Kalina campus) today for issuing a new convocation certificate because the previous one given by them conferred a different degree, its gonna take two months for the new certificate. 

In the meantime, I am gonna follow your procedure for obtaining the academic transcript. Did it take just 1 week for you to get attestation on the transcript? Most of the people on other forums are saying it takes up to 25 days for attestation. 

I am thinking of getting assessed by vetasses as well as ICAA for different job codes, as my bachelors degree was in banking and insurance and MBA in general management. For vet i dont think i would require too many documents from my bachelors degree.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

yes got it in a week.. you just have to go there fill up a form take along your original transcript issued by the college alongwith zerox copy and submit the same. although they say it will take 15 days, give them a call after 3-4 days and it will be ready..


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

godspeed4476 said:


> Thanks for the info. I went to the university(Kalina campus) today for issuing a new convocation certificate because the previous one given by them conferred a different degree, its gonna take two months for the new certificate.
> 
> In the meantime, I am gonna follow your procedure for obtaining the academic transcript. Did it take just 1 week for you to get attestation on the transcript? Most of the people on other forums are saying it takes up to 25 days for attestation.
> 
> I am thinking of getting assessed by vetasses as well as ICAA for different job codes, as my bachelors degree was in banking and insurance and MBA in general management. For vet i dont think i would require too many documents from my bachelors degree.


I am not sure what the requirements are for vetasses as well as ICAA. When I got the attestation done for the ACS skill verification, it was done a by a Notary(go outside any court) which got done in 15 mins. I used same docs for the EOI and Visa application as well. 

Again vetasses and ICAA may have different requirements, so look up what it is or maybe someone else with experience on this can help you out.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

sferns said:


> I am not sure what the requirements are for vetasses as well as ICAA. When I got the attestation done for the ACS skill verification, it was done a by a Notary(go outside any court) which got done in 15 mins. I used same docs for the EOI and Visa application as well.
> 
> Again vetasses and ICAA may have different requirements, so look up what it is or maybe someone else with experience on this can help you out.


Actually, neither of them have any requirement of attestation if the documents are in original and color. Getting it done by notary would be quick, getting it done by university would take time. I am worried that the transcript provided by the college is in black and white too. Attestation in this case would be beneficial.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have used the above procedure for my CPA Assessment.. Dont quite know about ICAA or Vetassess. CPA had stated their requirement that colour scans of original documents to be uploaded.. They did not require notary if original documents are scanned.. Also even if college transcript is in black & white, there would be a rubber stamp of your college on it which would be in colour so you need not worry about that.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

About the attestation requirement even i was not aware of it at first. I just sent them transcript issued by the college as it is. Then got an email from CPA that they cant accept affiliated college transcript as it no where mentions mumbai university. So i had to get it attested by the university and I just got that done last week.


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

dip28 said:


> About the attestation requirement even i was not aware of it at first. I just sent them transcript issued by the college as it is. Then got an email from CPA that they cant accept affiliated college transcript as it no where mentions mumbai university. So i had to get it attested by the university and I just got that done last week.


The affiliation was not mentioned even on the letterhead/top of the transcript? I have never seen a transcript before, so do not know how it looks like. I intend to apply for ICAA assessment only after i get my rectified degree in two months time, and the situation of accountants in 189 becomes clear in new intake. I still have time for attestation.

I just hope that the vetasses do not have the same stringent requirement for transcripts, as i intend to apply with them in coming weeks. Arranging a transcript for my UK MBA would be time consuming


----------



## shoebmshaikh (Jun 11, 2017)

*Need help*



godspeed4476 said:


> Thanks for the info. I went to the university(Kalina campus) today for issuing a new convocation certificate because the previous one given by them conferred a different degree, its gonna take two months for the new certificate.
> 
> In the meantime, I am gonna follow your procedure for obtaining the academic transcript. Did it take just 1 week for you to get attestation on the transcript? Most of the people on other forums are saying it takes up to 25 days for attestation.
> 
> I am thinking of getting assessed by vetasses as well as ICAA for different job codes, as my bachelors degree was in banking and insurance and MBA in general management. For vet i dont think i would require too many documents from my bachelors degree.


Hi Godspeed

I have similar query , Need your help on the same. Can you mail me your contact on <*SNIP*>. Shall connect you there.
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

It will be great helping hand for me , As i m in same boat now


----------

